# Recommend a good system =]



## Jonny_Mampaey (Jan 29, 2008)

i'm wanting to water cool my system and i don't know which one to choose

i have the thermaltake level 10 chasis and want the cooling to go in through a pci slot and therefore have an external system

i've seen a few pictures of these kind of systems but don't know where to buy one

it must be of a high standard as i want to use it on an overclocked i7 so i'm prepared to spend the money (reasonably lol)

cheers guys =]


----------

